

BT PC Backup Kaput - codeulike
http://www.codeulike.com/2013/02/bt-pc-backup-kaput.html

======
codeulike
Confirmed on BTs customer help site:

[http://btbusiness.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/23418...](http://btbusiness.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/23418/~/bt-
pc-backup---urgent-action-needed)

I wonder if this is related to the recent implosion of 2e2?

